# Using chevy cargo lamp switch for aux lights



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

2006 Chevy 2500hd duramax

I recently added 2 led flood lights to my backrack for backup lights. I wanted to use my cargo lamp switch. I drilled a small hole into the 3rd brake light housing and spliced into the factory wires running to the cargo lamps. At first everything worked good, could use the factory cargo lamp switch etc. 

Now it seems they are being back fed and they randomly turn on by themselves, I'm guessing I need a diode or something inline? Has anyone else done them this way and I don't know what diode I would need? Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Never had that issue before. Sounds like you have something hooked up wrong. I would take all the connections apart and make sure nothing is touching its not supposed to be.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have this issue on my 04(same light setup, bed light switch to work lights on the rack) , so I'd say something probably shook loose.


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

Are your work lights LED though? I have the tow mirrors w/ leds on the side that I setup for clearance lights - copied someones setup where you need to buy some diodes and an electronic wafer board thing and solder it together in order to make it work with the leds. Thought there was something with leds that they cant share same power source like a regular bulb otherwise this happens..?


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

I did this route with my one ton dump. because a cargo light is useless with a dump Truck. I however, which I never figured out why, I had to disconnect the bulbs from the cargo light plugs otherwise my interior lights stayed on. Didn't make any sense to me and still doesnt but if I unplugged my rotator everything was fine but as soon as splicing it back in my interior lights stayed on unless the bulbs were taken out.


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

wilsonsground;1640292 said:


> I did this route with my one ton dump. because a cargo light is useless with a dump Truck. I however, which I never figured out why, I had to disconnect the bulbs from the cargo light plugs otherwise my interior lights stayed on. Didn't make any sense to me and still doesnt but if I unplugged my rotator everything was fine but as soon as splicing it back in my interior lights stayed on unless the bulbs were taken out.


interesting, I also had that problem although randomly, I guess that would be the simple fix, I think a resistor would take care of the problem but don't know which one I need. If it wasn't for all the damn positive ground Crap with the bcm controlling everything simple things like this would be much easier.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Resistor......hmm


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

quicknova;1640295 said:


> If it wasn't for all the damn positive ground Crap with the bcm controlling everything simple things like this would be much easier.


Say what?


----------

